# Jóhann Jóhannsson: Orphée



## bryla (Sep 17, 2016)

Jóhannssons first release on Deutsche Grammophon was released yesterday on CD / LP and Download.

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4796021

I had the honor of orchestrating the recording sessions at Air Lyndhurst conducted by Anthony Weeden.

Watch the trailer for the album:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 17, 2016)

Bravo to you as well, then! Looking forward to buying this later today, as the iTunes' previews sound gorgeous.


----------



## bryla (Sep 17, 2016)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Bravo to you as well, then! Looking forward to buying this later today, as the iTunes' previews sound gorgeous.


Thanks, Ned! Enjoy


----------



## dannymc (Sep 17, 2016)

nice taster, think this will be a great album to hear. those strings are bliss.

Danny


----------



## bryla (Sep 17, 2016)

dannymc said:


> ...those strings are bliss.
> 
> Danny


Indeed they are. The worlds finest!


----------



## Jetzer (Sep 17, 2016)

Listend to the whole album, absolutely beautiful. Brilliant work, the strings are so wonderful @bryla Johansson is quickly becoming one of my favourite composers.


----------



## bryla (Sep 17, 2016)

JH said:


> Listend to the whole album, absolutely beautiful. Brilliant work, the strings are so wonderful @bryla Johansson is quickly becoming one of my favourite composers.


Thanks JH!


----------



## Jetzer (Sep 18, 2016)

@bryla Could you tell us how big the string sections were? I would love to know.


----------



## bryla (Sep 18, 2016)

JH said:


> @bryla Could you tell us how big the string sections were? I would love to know.


Can't remember at the top of my head, and it's not on my evernote.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 18, 2016)

perfect listen for a lazy Sunday


----------



## Jetzer (Sep 18, 2016)

@bryla Cool, no worries.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 19, 2016)

Wonderful stuff, just listening to the album now...


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 19, 2016)

Having a label like http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/ behind you must be wonderful.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 19, 2016)

My goodness, this is some beautiful work.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 19, 2016)

Congrats Bryla: that's really exciting!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 19, 2016)

bryla said:


> Can't remember at the top of my head, and it's not on my evernote.



Curious about this as well. And, congrats!


----------



## mac (Sep 19, 2016)

Beautiful album!


----------



## bryla (Sep 19, 2016)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Congrats Bryla: that's really exciting!


Thank you, Patrick! Yes it is – one of the most exciting projects this year


----------



## bryla (Sep 19, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Curious about this as well. And, congrats!


Thanks, but give me some rope to dig through the projects


----------



## bryla (Sep 20, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Curious about this as well. And, congrats!





JH said:


> @bryla Could you tell us how big the string sections were? I would love to know.


Hey guys, the scores say: 10-8-6-6-4


----------



## Jetzer (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## bryla (Sep 20, 2016)

JH said:


> Thanks!


But that doesn't necessarily correspond to the number of musicians per track. Overdubs do occur!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 20, 2016)

I honestly thought there were smaller sections on a lot of it...were there?


----------



## bryla (Sep 22, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> I honestly thought there were smaller sections on a lot of it...were there?


What track in particular? I'll look it up.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 22, 2016)

bryla said:


> What track in particular? I'll look it up.


I'm going to go through it again today. (I listened to some of the later tracks while doing something else so kind of in passing...and just thought they sounded smaller here and there...)


----------

